# Left side pain?



## 20389 (Jan 3, 2006)

Does anyone else experience their IBS pain on the left side??That doesn't seem to be mentioned in IBS literature....


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Pain with IBS can be anywhere the colon is. There is no specific location for IBS pain in the abdomen.Over the years here lots of people report left-sided pain. Sometimes up by the ribs where the colon bends after coming across the top, sometimes down low. where it turns to go to the rectum.K.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2006)

Possible ovarian pain, have you had a GYN check up?Char


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I have pain on both sides sometimes seperately and sometimes at the same time!


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Im the same as lorilou, its either one or the other or both!


----------



## 18360 (Apr 28, 2005)

RESPONSE TO EARLIER POST: NOTE PAIN IN LEFT SIDEI have gained about 12 pounds, Since thanksgiving. My thinking is that the irritation or "sunburn", of our digestive/intestional systems, impacts our nervous systems, speeding up our metabolisms, once the supplemts induce healing of our systems, the nervous sytem returns to normal, with a slow down in the metabolc rate = weight gain.Previously i suffered from:Combination c&d, stomach pain/bloating, discomfort on my left side, inability to sleep, irritability, weak sick feeling, fatigue bordering on exhaustion. The result of the "sunburned digestive/intestional system".See Helico.com- explains the sunburned aspect.response to earlier post:I agree 100%, began takingAcidophilus in April, 2005, along with Aloe Vera Gel - Non LaxativeUpgraded to Primadophilus Reuteri in September has worked miracles. I take daily because of my love of coffee. I also drink Green Tea.I purchase from iherb.com - Nature's Way brand. Relatively inexpensive.Reuteri/Aloe Vera is a winner.TOOK MEGA DOSES INITIALLY FOR ABOUT 2/3 MONTHS-TWICE THE RECOMMENDED AMOUNT - RESULTS ARE NOT IMMEDIATE STICK WITH IT!!!!!!!!!!!Had been meaning to post the above.THIS SHOULD BE TRIED BY ALL IBS, SUFFERERS.EVERYONE SHOULD THANK RJ100CAPS USED TO MAKE A POINTLANE


----------



## 20897 (Jan 5, 2006)

Mine used to be on the right side (cannot tell you how many times I've been to the doctor to check for appendicitus), but within the past two years it's moved to the left (just below the ribs). Feels like I'm getting stabbed with a spear or something. Strangely, it hurts worse when I sit up straight or stretch during the attacks. If I slouch or hunch over the pain lessens.


----------



## 23682 (Jun 24, 2005)

Last time I went to the GI I told him about left side pain and he pointed to the illustration on the wall the left side is where your colon and intestines come down. Here's the picture. illustration


----------



## screeb (Jul 25, 2001)

Given Facts:1) There is an accumulation of feces that pours out of a subset of us every two weeks.2) Eosinophils are evident in blood tests taken at the time of the outpouring, also associated with "spastic episodes."3) "spastic episodes" are left hand side (LHS) then right, then left repeating pains. Eosinophils produce adenosine (ADO) that has been shown to reach ADO receptors in the brain. ADO causes meningeal blood flow, casing venous sinus pressure, projecting to the internal vertebral venous system (Int VVS--a human evolutionary adaptation to an upright posture). The Int VVS is where epi-dural anasthetics are administered during pregnancy. This increase in spinal venous pressure causes endothelin (ET) to be released in order to increase vascular permeability; however, the ET increases ATP release, that increases colonic sensory nerve projections to the PBn (parabrachial nucleus--see "dizziness" post by Asiana for more details) and the amygdala causing CRD (colo-rectal distension--Left side pain). CRD (and ADO) increase Cerbral Blood Flow, causing ET via the Int VVS, and ET also causes cecal contractions (right side pain). It's funny how a rush of blood to the head can be connected to colon spasms!


----------



## 20617 (Jan 8, 2006)

I have pain on both my sides for about 2 years low on both sides sometimes only on one side.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Lower Left pain=sigmoid colon


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Wait Screeb,i have head ache associated with sigmoid constipation/pressure.How do you link your fact with these head aches?And where did you found out about


> quote: Eosinophils produce adenosine


???In fact,what is this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2006)

when I've had an attack (after) my pain is often on the LLQ. Sometimes they just hurt all over.


----------

